# How does one go about making a video recording of oneself?



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm interested in recording myself playing piano on youtube, but I'm not quite sure where to begin. I've also tried using Audacity to just record the music but for some reason my computer is not compatible with mics anymore, so I'm looking for other options.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Unless I am missing something in your question, you just need the basics: A camera, a tripod to mount the camera on, aim the camera where you want it, and play your music. from then on edit on your computer and post on utube.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

the camera should have a mic built in and will record the sound for you.

so you just get a tripod or a table top put your camera on record. or use your built in web cam.

than attach your camera to your pc via the cable. than use windows movie maker to trim and save the movie.

if you want super high quality you will need to set a mic up around the piano. than record it in aucaity. than import the audio along side the video in windows movie maker.

the quality is pretty good with just a movie camera or webcam.


----------



## KJohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

Syncing the sound to the video isn't very complicated, so it's well worth the effort if you want a nice quality output.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Whatever you decide, I'd love to one day see some footage of you playing Ravellian! Im not sure if you have played your concert yet in which you are going to perform the Prokofiev, Faure, Scriabin etc. But that would be great to see.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks tdc! No I haven't had the concert yet, it's not until October 10th. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for cheap digital cameras? I'm really a noob about this stuff..


----------



## KJohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

Best-buy has HD Sony cameras, starting at $300. These shoot amazing, clear video. Go play around with them. They also have over 8G native storage space.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

KJohnson said:


> Best-buy has HD Sony cameras, starting at $300. *These shoot amazing, clear video.* Go play around with them. They also have over 8G native storage space.


How is the sound quality though?


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, sound quality is very important! I plan on not just recording the recital, but on making youtube vids of myself playing various pieces. I'd like to get more feedback on my playing in general.


----------



## KJohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

tdc said:


> How is the sound quality though?


On camera sound recorders aren't great, even on the more expensive cameras. Separate, dedicated sound recorders (Olympus, RCA, etc) are very cheap. Those should be used to capture the sound for better quality.


----------

